# Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?



## C.K. (15. Februar 2009)

Passt das zusammen? Habe da ein wenig bedenken, dass evtl. Folgeschäden zu befürchten sind ( Schnur an den Blank ). Oder hat eine Inliner eine Beringung von Innen? Wollte mir sowas zum Fischen in Norwegen zulegen.

Ich bin dahingehend völlig unbefleckt! #c


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Ich fische seit 1989 die weißen Daiwa-Inliner in Norwegen und seit drei Jahren eine 50-80 lbs schwarze. Kein einziges mal Probleme. Gib mal in Suchfunktion ein:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=Daiwa+Interline&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Yellow (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Hallo!!
Eine Inliner habe ich selber auch nicht aber habe da schon so einige Berichte darüber gelesen. Manche klappern innen oder das durchführen der Schnur kostet Nerven.  Eine sehr gute Inliner soll die Magnus Inliner von Sportex sein. Die hat ein durchgehendes Führungssystem!   Über den Preis kann ich leider keine Angaben machen aber Billig wird die sicher nicht sein.  Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

                          Gruß  Michael


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

die inliner sollen innen ne beschichtung/spirale haben laut hersteller.
von problemen diesbezüglich habe ich noch nix gehört und es wird ja schon länger mit inlinern und geflochtener geangelt.
bei manchen modellen treten gelegentlich probleme durch das zusetzen der endöffnung,durch schmutz der durch die schnur aufgenommen wurde auf.
eine styroporkugel auf der schnur schafft da aber abhilfe sowie gelegentliches reinigen der rute.

antonio


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Klausi2000 und ich angeln auch schon seit zwei Jahren mit Inliner und geflochtene Schnur.
Haben beide noch nie Probleme mit  der Schnur gehabt.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## tidecutter (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Klausi2000 und ich angeln auch schon seit zwei Jahren mit Inliner und geflochtene Schnur.
> Haben beide noch nie Probleme mit  der Schnur gehabt.
> Gruss Knurri



Dem schliesse ich mich vollinhaltlich an!

Probleme - ein Fremdwort. Auch das Einfädeln der Schnur ist kinderleicht und erfolgt mittels eines flexiblen Drahtes.


----------



## anmati (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Hallo , meine 4 Kollegen und ich haben in den die letzten 3 Jahre fast ausschließlich mit Inliner Ruten -Penn - in Norwegen gefischt und sind bis zum heutigen Tage alle sehr zufrieden mit der Funktion als solche und mit der guten Aktion der Ruten .
Fazit : wir würden unsere Inliner immer wieder kaufen :m
gruß anmati


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

In meinem Besitz befinden sich 5 Inliner Ruten die ich hier und auch in Norge fische. Mit geflecht oder mono ist Banane. Probleme gibs da nicht auch nicht beim einfädeln der Schnur.
Nur zu Chris, mach dat.


----------



## Codfish (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Inliner .... ??? Love at first sight !!!

Habe die                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
                      					  				                                             Penn Prion Inline 2,40m 30lbs in Nordnorwegen gefischt.


Die andere neue beringte schwere Pilke blieb nahezu ungefischt.


Was Preis und Leistung angeht habe ich noch nichts besseres in der Hand gehabt! 



#6 Von mir ein klares GO für die Inliner #6


Gruss Marcus


----------



## Chris-Ostsee (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> In meinem Besitz befinden sich 5 Inliner Ruten die ich hier und auch in Norge fische. Mit geflecht oder mono ist Banane. Probleme gibs da nicht auch nicht beim einfädeln der Schnur.
> Nur zu Chris, mach dat.



sehe ich genauso|wavey:

shimano innerguide 240-150; penn prion inline 16lbs; die weisse daiwa und die z-line funktionieren bei mir alle bestens und wenn du die rute ab und an mal nach dem angeln mit unter die dusche nimmst ist die pflege auch erledigt!

übrigens ist die shimano am wochende in glowe auch bei schnell gefrierendem spritzwasser nicht vereist!


----------



## C.K. (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Hinweise. Ich werde das mal angehen, bin neuen Sachen immer aufgeschlossen.
Soll eine 30lbs Rute werden. 

Welchen Durchmesser bei einer geflochtenen Schnur nimmt man da? Kenne mich mich nur mit Wurfgewichten in Gramm aus ! :q:q


----------



## Lump (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Ich habe die Daiwa Z interline, ist echt genial.:vik:


----------



## Chris-Ostsee (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Hinweise. Ich werde das mal angehen, bin neuen Sachen immer aufgeschlossen.
> Soll eine 30lbs Rute werden.
> 
> Welchen Durchmesser bei einer geflochtenen Schnur nimmt man da? Kenne mich mich nur mit Wurfgewichten in Gramm aus ! :q:q



na dann solltest du vor deiner entscheidung auf jeden fall mal die weisse daiwa in die hand nehmen (siehe auch postin Lump)

eine sehr vielseitige und relativ leichte rute mit viel reserven um deine gewünschten 30lbs!!! reserven nach unten und oben - damit fische ich von 100 bis 700gr - wie lump schon sagte: geniales teil!

nimm die powerpro 30lbs !!


----------



## tidecutter (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

jenau ne 30lbs - Strippe. Power Pro kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Es gehen aber auch andere Schnüre!


----------



## C.K. (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*



> jenau ne 30lbs - Strippe


Ich habs mir fast gedacht! :q:q Nur die wenigsten Schnüre habe ich bisher mit lbs Angaben gefunden. 

Was bedeuten 30 lbs in Durchmesser und Tragkraft in kg?


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Ich habs mir fast gedacht! :q:q Nur die wenigsten Schnüre habe ich bisher mit lbs Angaben gefunden.
> 
> Was bedeuten 30 lbs in Durchmesser und Tragkraft in kg?



1lbs = 0,45 kg

antonio


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*



Chris-Ostsee schrieb:


> na dann solltest du vor deiner entscheidung auf jeden fall mal die weisse daiwa in die hand nehmen (siehe auch postin Lump)
> 
> eine sehr vielseitige und relativ leichte rute mit viel reserven um deine gewünschten 30lbs!!! reserven nach unten und oben - damit fische ich von 100 bis 700gr - wie lump schon sagte: geniales teil!
> 
> nimm die powerpro 30lbs !!


 
Genau!!!
die daiwa inliner ist von 20-50lbs, absolut geile allrounder Norge und island rute...
mit der alten war n kollege von mir sogar zum littel big game auf thune um die 50-60kg!!
mit der accurate boss 870 ist das ne BANK!!
20-25kg geflecht!!

FÄÄRTICH!!

#6


----------



## C.K. (4. März 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

So ich habe mal auf Euren Rat gehört eine Penn Prion Inline 2,40m 30lbs gehört nun mir. Liegt schon geil in der Hand, der Knüppel! Bin hin und weg! Alles was nun noch fehlt ist der Fisch!


----------



## tidecutter (4. März 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

vergiss die Rolle mit Schnur nicht!:q


----------



## C.K. (4. März 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Als Rolle habe ich eine Avet JX vorgesehen. Ich glaube, dass müsste eine standhafte Kombi ergeben. Bei der Schnur habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, welche Marke es werden soll.


----------



## Chris-Ostsee (5. März 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Als Rolle habe ich eine Avet JX vorgesehen. Ich glaube, dass müsste eine standhafte Kombi ergeben. Bei der Schnur habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, welche Marke es werden soll.



dann nimm mal die power pro 30lbs, dann passt das alles schön zusammen!


----------



## tidecutter (5. März 2009)

*AW: Inliner und geflochtene Schnur?*

Wenn ich bedenke, dass die 30lbs Inliner eher zu den Weicheren gehört und wohl eher ne 20lbser ist und dann auch noch in 2,40m, erscheint mir die Rolle etwas zu üppig. Ich würde da eher ne mx als Obergrenze ansetzen. Auch bei der Schnur würde ich dann eher als 20lbs wählen. 

Wie gesagt, bezieht sich auf das, was ich von der Rute bisher immer so gelesen habe.


----------

